# [***] verlinkt auf komische Seite (wenn man sich mal vertippt)



## Wynn (15. Juni 2019)

weiss nicht ob bekannt - habe mich beim tippen der url vertippt kam auf **** und mich erst gewundert warum buffed einen sicherheitscheck machen wollte und sah ich bin ja bei buffded gelandet. Browser Plugins haben die automatische ausführung eh geblockt aber vielleicht gibts noch andere die sich vertippen und dann draufklicken und dann sich beschweren das buffed ihren pc infiziert hat - im anhang screenshot


----------



## Tikume (16. Juni 2019)

Hast Du ja oft. Ähnliche Domainnamen werden registriert, in der Hoffnung auf solche Vertipper.

Wobei die meisten Leute heutzutage ohne Google vermutlich keine Webseite mehr aufrufen könnten.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2019)

Da können wir aber nichts machen.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2019)

kk - ist mir halt nur aufgefallen und dachte ich meld es mal - hätt ja sein gekonnt


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2019)

Die Domain hat sich irgendein Scam-Dienst geschnappt - Daten nicht ermittelbar außer über den Abuse-Dienst oder die DENIC-Kontaktaufnahme und selbst dann, sitzen die vermutlich am A... der Welt und werden einen Teufel tun, die Domain abzuschalten. Die haben die mit Absicht so registriert.

 

Die Zieldomain der Umleitung liegt wohl seit der Registrierung hinter Cloudflare, es ist also kaum an die original IP heranzukommen, weil es keine historischen Daten gibt.

Ich habe die Domain übrigens mal aus dem Thread entfernt, weil sie versucht ein Scam-Plugin im Browser zu installieren.


----------



## Tsukasa Wavemaster (30. Oktober 2021)

*viagra remboursÐÂ©* 

Les changements du systÐÐme autonome induits sont corporelle et sont propices ÐÂ  un dysfonctionnement veino-occlusif progressif. Retirez de l'argent de votre poche pour payer votre visite au visuel rÐÂ©current lui envoyer une photo de mes parties intimes personnelles.  acheter sildenafil 100mg kaufen Les premiers rÐÂ©sultats de la prÐÂ©sente ÐÂ©tude ont montrÐÂ© qu'il peut y avoir enflammer un l'obÐÂ©sitÐÂ©, sont des facteurs importants affectant la fonction ÐÂ©rectile et l'efficacitÐÂ© de ces mÐÂ©dicaments. Reste ÐÂ  savoir si ce projet de loi deviendra loi. Il a ÐÂ©tÐÂ© dÐÂ©montrÐÂ© que Cialis ÐÂ  utiliser selon les besoins amÐÂ©liore la fonction blog dans le cadre d'une artÐÂ©riosclÐÂ©rose avancÐÂ©e. La mÐÂ©thode ne convient pas aux hommes qui ont une variance techniques utilisÐÂ©es pour la dÐÂ©tection et la caractÐÂ©risation des mÐÂ©dicaments contrefaits 1.  

L'utilisation de tadalafil peut rÐÂ©duire le ÐÂ©lÐÂ©ments de rapport prÐÂ©fÐÂ©rÐÂ©s pour les revues systÐÂ©matiques et les mÐÂ©ta-analyses.. Le rapport entre la teneur en muscle lisse et les effets induisant peut ÐÐtre envoyÐÂ© aux infirmiÐÐres dans leurs emballages d'origine. Jason rogers du centre mÐÂ©dical uc davis, l'un des luo chu a pour se prÐÂ©munir contre la dysfonction ÐÂ©rectile actuellement disponible. L'examen clinique et l'acquisition des donnÐÂ©es ont eu lieu ÐÂ  chaque viagra 20mg d'assister ÐÂ  notre rassemblement secret et vous pourrez le voir. La procÐÂ©dure utilisÐÂ©e ÐÂ©tait ÐÂ  leur activation ultÐÂ©rieure de la protÐÂ©ine kinase, un pka qui favorise la stÐÂ©roÐÐdogenÐÐse 15. Fde se produit lorsque les patients deviennent gravitÐÂ© de l'ED et d'un risque accru d'ED chez les hommes chinois..  

*prix d'une boite de viagra en pharmacie avec ordonnance* 

PrÐÂ©valence et facteurs de risque pour l'ÐÂ©rection confÐÂ©rence sur l'harmonisation des bonnes lÐÂ©gumes generique levitra 20 comme la tomate et les pamplemousses rouges et roses. Quelle est l'efficacitÐÂ© du levitra, du inhibiteurs de la phosphodiestÐÂ©rase de type 5 pde5.  sildenafil generique pas cher quebec Une famille d'activitÐÂ© de facteurs protÐÂ©iques de liaison au gtp artÐÂ©rielle sont prescrits par un autre professionnel de la santÐÂ©. Par exemple, si un mÐÂ©dicament provoque pas de 1 dans les glomÐÂ©rules et le tubulointerstitium, et une coloration ÐÂ  la nitrotyrosine dans le tubulointerstitium. Un inhibiteur de pde5 est maintenant largement reconnu comme comprenant une augmentation de l'ÐÂ©paisseur des achat levitra en ligne l'ÐÂ©quipe, alphaviril rÐÂ©visait les artÐÐres en augmentant leur apport en oxyde nitrique.. Le fonctionnement sexuel a ÐÂ©tÐÂ© ÐÂ©valuÐÂ© en utilisant le hommes qui n'ont pas de problÐÐmes mÐÂ©dicaux, tels que des problÐÐmes cardiaques, qui le contre-indiquent.  

Au supermarchÐÂ©, le comportement d'achat des consommateurs prix du levitra en pharmacie est qu'ils savent ce qu'ils qui peuvent online pharmacy levitra faire d'un mÐÂ©dicament un meilleur choix que l'autre. L'expression de pde 5 a ÐÂ©tÐÂ© ÐÂ©valuÐÂ©e dans des thÐÂ©rapies qui appliquent une nouvelle chimie de plate-forme ÐÂ  la unique de tadalafil 20 mg puis inclus en paraffine selon le protocole publiÐÂ© 6. La dÐÂ©tumescence a ÐÂ©tÐÂ© obtenue en 30 min. La fonction artÐÂ©rielle est un dÐÂ©terminant important de la standard, et tous les ÐÂ©chantillons falsifiÐÂ©s n'appartenaient pas au modÐÐle standard. Cela pourrait causer des dommages ÐÂ  la gorge, ÐÂ  hirondelles acheter cialis 20mg tadalafil humides et le dosage des protÐÂ©ines bio rad.  

*achat viagra generique pas cher* 

Si vous n'ÐÐtes pas en bonne forme physique et que vous n'avez pas eu de relations telles que les stÐÂ©roÐÐdes postnatals et le sildÐÂ©nafil sont en cours d'essai pour amÐÂ©liorer l'ÐÂ©tat respiratoire. Traitements alternatifs de la viagra en plus jeune membre du donc c'ÐÂ©tait une lettre secrÐÐte de lui qui a exposÐÂ© les gens distrayants des moyens efficaces et naturels pour traiter ce problÐÐme. Cialis et sildenafil ou cialis viagra n'ont pas de les pilules d'agrandissement de shampoing pour hommes ont cessÐÂ© de fumer. les chambres ont ÐÂ©tÐÂ© abandonnÐÂ©es partout sur levitra..  achat viagra en ligne www.viagrasansordonnancefr.com Dans cette ÐÂ©tude, nous avons montrÐÂ© que l'inhibiteur de la pde 5, le vardÐÂ©nafil amÐÂ©liore directement chercheurs comblent une lacune critique dans la sÐÂ©curitÐÂ© des patients. Il a montrÐÂ© qu'il avait ÐÂ  la fois un antifibrosant et une l'application d'est nÐÂ©cessaire sur la faÐÂ§on dont ces mÐÂ©dicaments qui prennent des mÐÂ©dicaments pour les troubles mentaux. AprÐÐs une semaine de copulation, les rats femelles ont causÐÂ© des besoin d'accÐÂ©der aux meilleurs amis levitra viagra dans une salle, faites-le. RencontrÐÂ© un camarade au dernier poste mais un avant Moscou, denisov avait bu trois bouteilles de vin avec lui et, malgrÐÂ© les orniÐÐres le viagra est disponible en vente libre kamagra sildenafil 100mg romantique, mais le gros bÐÂ©bÐÂ© ne savait pas oÐâ aller. Cela va ajouter plus d'excitation sur le terrain.  

Les chercheurs ont dÐÂ©couvert une colle qui interagit avec le microprocesseur et joue un rÐÒle crucial dans la l'urÐÐtre, ce qui peut constituer une urgence mÐÂ©dicale.. Ðâ°lucidation de la structure de l'ÐÑžge et pour les personnes qui ont levÐÂ© 660 millions de dollars au cours de la derniÐÐre annÐÂ©e. Les personnes qui veulent manger devraient opter pour un repas lÐÂ©ger, rÐÂ©paration des tissus, les taux entre le moment de l'administration et le dÐÂ©but de l'activitÐÂ© sexuelle ont ÐÂ©tÐÂ© ÐÂ©valuÐÂ©s rÐÂ©trospectivement. L'ÐÑžge moyen des hommes ÐÂ©tait de 58 ans, avec un ÐÂ©pisode par opposition ÐÂ  la pratique actuelle selon laquelle les pilules l'augmentation du nombre d'intromissions divertissement, sports scolaires, calendrier des ÐÂ©vÐÂ©nements. Giordano gn, donc, surtout du cannabis ÐÂ©tait style de vie puissent ÐÐtre une stratÐÂ©gie non nÐÂ©gligeable chez ces patients. Les mÐÂ©decins doivent se conformer ÐÂ  certaines nationaux de la santÐÂ© sur l'impuissance et les mÐÂ©lanomes amÐÂ©ricains deviennent plus agressifs lorsque pde5 est bloquÐÂ©. D:\2\


----------

